# pagka-di-kapanahon



## Qcumber

Maraming pagka-di-kapanahon sa pangkasaysayang akda ni Marco.
"There are many after-no-time [?] in the historical work of Marco."
What on earth could it mean?


----------



## youtin

I suppose it means "not of his time" - like "Many of Marco's historical writings were not of his time"

_kapanahunan _means time, era.


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> I suppose it means "not of his time" - like "Many of Marco's historical writings were not of his time" _kapanahunan _means time, era.


Oh, I see, _pagka_ here is not "after" as in _pagkasulat_ "after it was written", _pagkatapos_ "after [once finished]", etc.
In that case, the sentence seems to mean:
"There are many anachronisms in Marco's historical work." 
Could it be that?


----------

